# And my shop just threw up....



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2017)

Decided with the slow traffic it was time to rearrange the shop. Trying to get the most out of a 12x25 space and hopefully have space to add a new bench and a CNC router at some point....

Might even be able to get another lathe set up for all the wet sanding coming up this year.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 9, 2017)

you should put everything on casters. i had to do that to some of my furniture, for my wife. she likes rearranging everything in the rooms every so often....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (Feb 9, 2017)

That's interesting. In my previous work space I had most everything on casters due to sharing space - and it was a major pain to move things around. In my current shop I only have a couple of tools on casters and I'm trying to find ways to eliminate them. The jointer will most likely stay on a mobile base as it's just too heavy to move around and I don't have the clear space to have it accessible. Not even sure that I want to keep that one as I don't use it much and it's been a pain to keep adjusted.

Time will tell if that's the correct approach for me.


----------



## Tony (Feb 9, 2017)

kweinert said:


> That's interesting. In my previous work space I had most everything on casters due to sharing space - and it was a major pain to move things around. In my current shop I only have a couple of tools on casters and I'm trying to find ways to eliminate them. The jointer will most likely stay on a mobile base as it's just too heavy to move around and I don't have the clear space to have it accessible. Not even sure that I want to keep that one as I don't use it much and it's been a pain to keep adjusted.
> 
> Time will tell if that's the correct approach for me.




For me at least that's the way to go. I got rid of my jointer about 3 years ago, never have regretted it.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 9, 2017)

Tony said:


> For me at least that's the way to go. I got rid of my jointer about 3 years ago, never have regretted it.



It's probably been at least that long since I've used mine, to be honest. I think I see a Craigslist ad in my near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2017)

My jointer is up for sale, currently on wheels. Most things don't have wheels but I added them to a couple things this morning just to make moving them alone safer and easier

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2017)

Starting to get somewhere... One more cabinet base to move and the lathes will get their new home. The drill press, grinder, and one or two other things will go on the higher bench, the lathes on the lower ones with the white counter top and then I can get rid of my platform I was using to put me at the right height for the lathe.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 9, 2017)

That shop looks wayyyyyy too organized. You need to hang around with @ripjack13 for some pointers on shop upkeep.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> That shop looks wayyyyyy too organized. You need to hang around with @ripjack13 for some pointers on shop upkeep.



Really??? It's a freaking disaster right now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 9, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Starting to get somewhere... One more cabinet base to move and the lathes will get their new home. The drill press, grinder, and one or two other things will go on the higher bench, the lathes on the lower ones with the white counter top and then I can get rid of my platform I was using to put me at the right height for the lathe.
> 
> View attachment 121851


I'm am impressed


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 9, 2017)

I found Nemo....
Where's Dory?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Decided with the slow traffic it was time to rearrange the shop. Trying to get the most out of a 12x25 space and hopefully have space to add a new bench and a CNC router at some point....
> 
> Might even be able to get another lathe set up for all the wet sanding coming up this year.
> 
> View attachment 121834



Might talk the  @Mike1950 out of his extra table that turns wood.



Rodney


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> That shop looks wayyyyyy too organized. You need to hang around with @ripjack13 for some pointers on shop upkeep.



Or @Tony ... Or @David Hill 



Schroedc said:


> Really??? It's a freaking disaster right now....



You haven't been lookin at pictures of their shops have you?! I feel better and better about my little mess I got goin on every day!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2017)

So after a few days of lugging things about, moving very heavy objects by myself and today selling the Jointer, Planer, and Mortising Machine the major heavy lifting is done. The long lumber is along one wall, the machines and counters are in their final places (The table saw, Router Table, and Band Saw are on wheels so can pull out when needed) I've started bolting the grinder and drill press back down, figuring out where the new dust collector pipes will run and putting the shopping list together for the new separator barrel with cyclone on top with everything in the dust collector setup moving into the utility closet to keep the noise way down. Tomorrow I'll start going through everything, pitching or selling the stuff that I don't need (After 3 years if I don't use it, it can probably go) and getting everything into the drawers and cabinets. Right now I have about 6 feet of counter space that doesn't have anything earmarked for it and that will probably be where all the unplugged tools go once I build a plane till and shelves for that space.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 11, 2017)

What, no more looking out the window when turning? How will you keep an eye on the door?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 11, 2017)

My jointer is a Reliant DD-38 from 1994. Maybe someone will want it for scrap :) Not sure how much market there is for a 23 year old 6" jointer around here. Still, I'll get pictures tomorrow and see what happens. Glad you were able to find new homes for your equipment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2017)

What's goin in front of the window? I see the lathe got moved....I kinda like it there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2017)

So where is Matt going to store all of that until the snow thaws and he can get it in his shop?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> So where is Matt going to store all of that until the snow thaws and he can get it in his shop?!



Wasn't Matt this time. it's all headed to Madison.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 11, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> So where is Matt going to store all of that until the snow thaws and he can get it in his shop?!



Hey, I didn't buy any of it!  Already have a jointer and planer! Though I was talking to my wife about the mortiser, but it was bad timing for me to think about buying any tools.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> What's goin in front of the window? I see the lathe got moved....I kinda like it there.



It had its high points but with the dust collection, people couldn't actually see what I was doing. with the move I get two lathes on the bench and an extra six feet of usable counter space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 12, 2017)

After 3-4 hours in the shop today here is where we are at, pretty much finished except to re plumb the dust collection and build the new cyclone barrel and wire a couple items. Tossed two 55 gallon bags of junk and garbage, 4 boxes of firewood headed home to the fire pit. A few things sitting here and there on counters right now but those will get places or moved as needed. 

Yes, I lose working in front of the window but as I mentioned before, it wasn't a draw like I'd hoped so this time function takes precedence. Plus unless this town really picks up I'll be on the road doing shows more this year so I really don't care 

I'm really pleased with the wide open area in the middle of the shop all the way down. I plan to build a workbench I can use for joinery plus additional assembly space for pen making as well. I'll put it on lift wheels so I can move it as needed and put drawers underneath for storage of hand tools. Also thinking about adding slat wall or peg board to the big open area to the right of my grid section....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 12, 2017)

Colin, looks good. Looks like it really opens up the space and hopefully improves workflow.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 12, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Colin, looks good. Looks like it really opens up the space and hopefully improves workflow.



It should, maybe some more back and forth walking but it'll all be in a straight line, no detours around stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Pick up a big screen TV and set in the window. Go Pro mounted on your cap, and live video feed your work to the front window.

_Just remember to turn the camera off when you go to the can!!_


----------

